# Rodenstock Toyota Celica LB Turbo Gr. A



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is my latest completion. A very simple but high quality Tamiya kit. It was originally a motorized kit. My kit didn't include the motor, but I would have left it out anyway.

I got the kit and the Studio 27 Rodenstock sheet from a friend. It's a good thing because the kit decals were old, yellowed and very, very poor quality. The worst quailty I have ever seen from Tamiya. Probably pretty good for 1978 though. 

I am pretty happy with the build even though I made a major mistake that is mostly hidden in the photos. I decided to paint the white on the hood to help with bleed through. I didn't get the masking perfect and it's visible. I also forgot to sand the seperation line and it is really visible too. Otherwise, I am very happy with the build. The scheme really pops and the flares make this thing wicked looking. Let me know what you think. 


































































Rob


----------

